# The F22 Raptor.Now you See it Now You Don't



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 8, 2007)

According to an F-18 Super Hornet fighter squadron consisting of 10 Super Hornets while on routine maneuvers over Alaska,they were in route to meet up with 4 F-22 Raptors to engage in a mock seek and destroy mission of each other. The mock dog fight was to test the Raptors capabilities. 
The Super Hornets capabilities are far more advanced than most aircraft of their class but the pilots of the Hornets proved to be no match for the Raptor. The pilots of the Hornets said that they never saw the Raptors coming. They new that they were there because they were told that they would be. However, in simulation the 4 Raptors cleaned the skies of all 10 Hornets in a matter of moments. 
One of the Hornet pilots said that his fighter wing flew in a specific formation so they would have complete 360 degree visual because they new their radar was useless against the stealth of the Raptor. So as it went,the Raptors seemed to have appeared out of nowhere in a relatively clear sky. The Raptors just dominated the scenario and the 10 Hornets left the area in awe.
The point to my conveying this to you is because, I think that technology has developed cloaking capabilities. I know that it sounds like Star Trek or even perhaps like the movie Predator,but all in all,the way that Hornet pilot explained the sudden undetected appearance of the Raptor's is proof enough of something far more advanced that world has ever developed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmmm, ummmm, yeah....Okay...

The Raptor does not have "cloaking" capability....


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 8, 2007)

You know that for sure dont you? Yeah Right!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2007)

No but I dont believe things like that either. 

Come on now!!!


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 8, 2007)

Cmon on now? LOL.. Did you believe in stealth 40 years ago?


----------



## JerseyRenegade (Jul 8, 2007)

Perhaps Mach 3 was not possible in your mind either. Come on now! 
It isn't like cloaking is like achieving warp speed or transporter beams. Get real will you?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2007)

Do not start insulting me here either or talking down to me you got that!??

I allready gave you a warning for your insults in me in the pm that you sent me. I have no problem banning you if you want to be insulting.

If you want to debate things that is fine but do not talk down me like a child.

Do you understand...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 8, 2007)

JerseyRenegade said:


> According to an F-18 Super Hornet fighter squadron consisting of 10 Super Hornets while on routine maneuvers over Alaska,they were in route to meet up with 4 F-22 Raptors to engage in a mock seek and destroy mission of each other. The mock dog fight was to test the Raptors capabilities.
> The Super Hornets capabilities are far more advanced than most aircraft of their class but the pilots of the Hornets proved to be no match for the Raptor. The pilots of the Hornets said that they never saw the Raptors coming. They new that they were there because they were told that they would be. However, in simulation the 4 Raptors cleaned the skies of all 10 Hornets in a matter of moments.
> One of the Hornet pilots said that his fighter wing flew in a specific formation so they would have complete 360 degree visual because they new their radar was useless against the stealth of the Raptor. So as it went,the Raptors seemed to have appeared out of nowhere in a relatively clear sky. The Raptors just dominated the scenario and the 10 Hornets left the area in awe.
> The point to my conveying this to you is because, I think that technology has developed cloaking capabilities. I know that it sounds like Star Trek or even perhaps like the movie Predator,but all in all,the way that Hornet pilot explained the sudden undetected appearance of the Raptor's is proof enough of something far more advanced that world has ever developed.


What hornet squadron encountered this? 

I worked on the YF-22 from the middle of 1989 to 1990 and has access to the project. A "cloaking device" was never mentioned although special attention was paid to the paint and paint scheme.

Too much Star Trek...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2007)

Thankyou FBJ, but now prepare for an insulting pm from our friend here because you dont agree with him.

Oh well not like that has not happened before huh?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 8, 2007)

Right!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Ive heard stories about the subject above too. AKA F-18 losing to YF-22Hopefully in two weeks I will have some answers about them. aka YF-22's. The pilots are suppose to be available to the public for questions and answers by there aircraft during the EAA. There will also be some F-15's and F-16's along side the YF-22. So Im hoping to get to talk to a few pilots about these aircraft and ask them how they compare with in reason of course.


----------



## Glider (Jul 8, 2007)

I have heard some whacky ideas on this site but this one beats it all.

One question Does a Photon torpedo come in 18in or 21in sizes.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Cloaking device diffenently far fetched but lots of F-18's losing to a pair of YF-22's is what makes it hard to understand but very possible.


----------

